# Prescription med.



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Has anyone tried arthrotec for their fibro. My doctor was giving me percocet, which I know is very strong and addictive as well, but I only took it when absolutely necessary. This new doc says he doesnt prescribe it to anyone and gave me the arthrotec, but I read up on it and I am not sure about it. Any insite would be great.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I have never heard of that drug. I hope someone else here might know something about it. I know how it feels to get a new prescription and feel a bit leary to take it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.drugs.com/PDR/Arthrotec_Tablets.html is the infther than it is an NSAID with a GI protective medicine added, which is the basic what it is I got not much else. NSAIDs can be useful for pain, but can cause stomach ulcers...that it has a med to prevent that may be helpful, and prevent you needing to take more pills.Hope it works for you.K.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Pasttime,Have you started taking the Arthrotec yet? Have you noticed it helping?Hope so!


----------

